# Homemade Toothapaste



## HavTastic (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi. I brush my puppies teeth daily and there is still tartar building up. I don't think commercial toothpaste is working. It has tons of ingredients and sorbitol too which my understanding is sugar. I did some research and some people make their own toothpaste. Was wondering if anyone has tried that and if it works?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I brush my two's teeth daily with C.E.T. Enzymatic vanilla mint toothpaste. Once there is tartar the teeth need to be professionally cleaned by your vet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather is correct, once there is already plaque on the teeth, brushing won't get it off, only a professional cleaning will... just like with people. Then you need to use an enzymatic tooth paste to keep it at bay after that. Even then, some dogs just grow plaque faster than others. Jodi is 7, and I've asked the vet about cleaning his teeth, she says every time that his teeth look great, and she wouldn't do it yet. OTOH, Pixel is 18 months, and is starting to develop some already.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello, it's hard to deal those tartar on your doggy even if you brush it properly, it's better to leave this to the expert go to your dental vet. Mine I used virgin coconut oil for their dental hygiene.


----------

